# Games for my 3 year old.



## thethispointer

Hey all,

My 3 year old started taking our playstation games and playing them when he was supposed to be watching movies. So, we had to go get some kid friendly games.

I got Brave, an ATV game, a Racing Game, Little Big Planet, a Snowboarding game, and Ratchet and Clank.

So far, he doesn't know how to play one of them. He can barely use both hands at once, but he just loves it. I end up sitting and jumping around the hard parts of brave then let him fight the wolves. Super fun!

But, do you guys know of any very good games for children too young to read?

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

The Lego games are pretty good for kids, my 5 year old brother loves them. Sometimes the puzzles can be a little complex, so most of the time I have to play it with him. The Lego Movie game is particularly good!

Another popular one is minecraft, stick it on creative mode and they can wonder around breaking up blocks and whatnot.

What you have so far is pretty good really


----------



## OrangeRaptor

All I would think of is Little Big Planet and you already got it. But I would agree Lego games or Minecraft. Hell... I play Little Big Planet and Minecraft every now and then.


----------



## DoomDash

Well if you had a Nintendo console this would be a bit easier. I have a Wii U and I modded a 2DS for my almost 4 year old. He loves Mario games, Kirby, DK, Luigi's Mansion, etc.

As far as Playstation games, he loves plants vs zombies (obviously on more than just PS), Mutant Blobs Attack, and basically any side scrolling game w/ out text.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

My 5 year old son loves Trackmania, The Crew and Lego Worlds (like Minecraft but with Lego).


----------



## thethispointer

Great recommendations all! Thank you!









A bit of an update, he loved the games, but has been really crazy about them. He threw tantrums when it was time to stop, so he went yesterday without them all together.

We'll get him there!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethispointer*
> 
> Great recommendations all! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of an update, he loved the games, but has been really crazy about them. He threw tantrums when it was time to stop, so he went yesterday without them all together.
> 
> We'll get him there!


We Had/have the same issue with my little brother, making sure we set an amount of time he was allowed to play before hand, and counting down saying 10 and 5 minutes left etc sort of thing worked quite well


----------



## oobymach

Driving and snowboarding/skateboarding games are generally kid friendly, portal and portal 2 are more advanced but still good for learning, there are any number of spongebob and dora games that teach counting and colors and stuff.

My nephew plays BeamNG Drive on my lil bro's pc, he likes the crashing. Burnout has some decent crashing too.


----------



## Juicin

As a child of the master race he deserves teh best. But it's hard to really enjoy the best until he's old enough to read. He could play just about any of the old nintendo 2d classics but maybe Metroid. And if he's playing ratchet and clank he could probably get some fun out of metroid if not beat it.

Racing games: Twisted Metal ( a little dark but it would be a fun game to play with your dad), need for speed franchise, crazy taxi (might ahve to explain the gmae to him but that's pretty wholesome if i remember correctly)

fighting games - you know better than I where the line is, super smash being the obvious choice, no reading required

Platformers - Spyro games, crash bandicoot, N64 rare games, megaman, and mario come to mind for the PSX N64 generation that don't require much reading.

IDK if you're emulating or have a bunch of systems in the closet

Have fun


----------

